# Tom



## mike taylor (Mar 25, 2015)

I have to say thanks Tom . My first expression was man this guy is an *** . Haha But he is not going to sweet talk you . He's a straight shooter . Like him or hate him he has helped alot of tortoise keepers here . So thanks Tom . Have a awesome day .


----------



## Zeko (Mar 25, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> I have to say thanks Tom . My first expression was man this guy is an *** . Haha But he is not going to sweet talk you . He's a straight shooter . Like him or hate him he has helped alot of tortoise keepers here . So thanks Tom . Have a awesome day .



If more people acted like Tom, there would be far fewer tortoise deaths and/or suffering.

Playing down people's responsibility, actions or lack of knowledge does no one any good in the long run.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't agree more . I think a thank you goes a long way . But is not only Tom . It's Kelly, Jacqui, Yvonne all these people are awesome! (Not promoting my awesome thread ) haha But I have to say for someone who gets so much FLAC he keeps pushing forward .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 25, 2015)

@Tom is the tortoise god! Tom you still have answered my questions in the PM.


----------



## Tom (Mar 25, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Tom is the tortoise god! Tom you still have answered my questions in the PM.


That's because there were too many at once. My eyes rolled back in my head and I fell out of my chair!

I will get to them. Busy busy busy...


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 25, 2015)

See even Tom gets overwhelmed .


----------



## Zeko (Mar 25, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> See even Tom gets overwhelmed .



Is what happens when other people decide to cause drama and take up valuable time.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 25, 2015)

Tom is awesome no doubt! 

He mentored me and helped me whenever I had questions-
He drove far more than once to support me during my tortoise shows (k maybe I wasn't the only reason he came  )-
He helped me out as my 1st scheduled speaker when I was part of the CTTC-
He extended multiple invitations to my family... 

He is truly willing to be there for people and their tortoises.

Thumbs up Tom!


----------



## tortdad (Mar 25, 2015)

Hal Jordan thanks you too!


----------



## Zeko (Mar 25, 2015)

tortdad said:


> Hal Jordan thanks you too!
> View attachment 123418



Awesome idea! Let's all post our tortoises that Tom directly or indirectly have helped!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 25, 2015)

Squints would like to say thanks to Tom


----------



## Juan V (Mar 25, 2015)

That's Baby Precious.



That is Grass, a little bit of lettuce i gave her (with bits of dried dandelion and grasses and weeds sprinkled all over the lettuce). Oh she eats everything . I upped the humidity values in my terrarium and the torts are doing well. (still have to find a suitable non light emiting heat bulb).


----------



## wellington (Mar 25, 2015)

Tom does go the extra mile to help. Even when I was a newbie, barely knowing me, he went above and beyond and has ever since. It is a shame that there area few that no matter what, just have to try and discredit him or his knowledge. Whats so funny, none of them can come up with the proof to back up their words, hmmm, I wonder why. Heck, one left the forum cause they never could cough up the proof that was asked of them several times.
So, yes, you may not like him personally, you might not like his forcefulness sometimes, or whatever, but that's not what this forum is about, it's not a human relations forum. It's a tortoise forum, a place so many of us are overly happy to have found and to have someone like Tom to help us out, who puts in the time to do the caresheets, experiments and all the other ways he has helped so many members.
That said, and this thread made, there will be some bruised egos tonight. If it's yours, maybe you need to put in the time and effort Tom does. 
P.S. There are a few more that deserves a pat on the back too, but this one was about Tom.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 25, 2015)

Let us keep this positive no complaints or past threads . Just a good ole thank you will do just fine . All my tortoises thank you also . This should help you smile bro .


----------



## leigti (Mar 25, 2015)

I respect Tom's knowledge and his willingness to help people. I realize at times he comes across very strong, even borderline rude at times  and even though we have not agreed on everything he has helped me a great deal with my tortoise. I know that he can ruffle some feathers, but that has not bothered me. Maybe his directness comes from him being a dog trainer. I had a friend who is a professional dog trainer, she also did falconry. She owned a tortoise as a kid also. She was very straightforward when helping people train their dogs. She did not mince words, she was there to make the dogs life better and she didn't particularly worry about hurting the person's feelings. She hurt mine on more than one occasion. She was not intentionally rude but especially to people who did not know her she definitely came off that way at times. I had to accept this if I wanted to work with her. So I swallowed my pride, tried to get a thicker skin, realize that although I had trained many dog successfully I needed her help, i will never ever regret it. We even ended up as friends  she died two years ago but I don't know one person who, by the end of the process, ever regretted working with her. I think this is why Tom's approach does not bother me. He has the knowledge, and he can prove his methods work.


----------



## Ash&Tort (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll jump on the thanks bandwagon. As someone just starting out with their first tortoise, Tom's care sheets were an absolute godsend! Here's the little guy benefiting from the good information...


----------



## DeanS (Mar 25, 2015)

Eh! He's all right...I guess!


----------



## Heather H (Mar 25, 2015)

Tom made me cry . But it was for a good reason......wrong everything. Lights, water dish......but look how much I have learned.


----------



## Elohi (Mar 25, 2015)

Beans, Watson, Freckles, A dude named Summer, And October thank you. (And Franklin the foster too)


----------



## diamondbp (Mar 25, 2015)

Who the heck is @Tom ??? Did I miss something? Does this guy even own tortoises??

 of course I'm joking 

Even though I feel like I've known Tom for years through the forum, I had the pleasure of speaking with him for over an hour the other day on the phone. Top notch guy with top notch knowledge. Many of my tortoises would be goners if it wasn't for me following his advice. I'm hoping to work hand in hand with him in the future with our SA leopards that way forum members can actually get "well started" PP leopards . Because I for one am sick and tired of poor beef jerky(hot/dry/pyramided/damaged) leopards! 

Tom for President


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 25, 2015)

How could I forget....the tort house building instructions! I couldn't have done this without you Tom. And boy, is it exactly what I (Levi) needed!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks as well from the East Coast to Tom for all the information on this forum and to @Lancecham for starting me off with a healthy, well-started hatchling!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 26, 2015)

Since this is a "Thank you Tom" thread, I would also like to thank you, Tom, for all of the help.
You certainly deserve a thanks every now and again.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, that Tom is a pretty good guy. Always seems to find the time to help everyone.


----------



## Amanda81 (Mar 26, 2015)

Last year around the first of July I decided I would do something I always wanted to, add a tortoise to my pet family. So I started researching any and all material I would find, I read days worth of material, all of it seemed to say the exact opposite of what I had read an hour before. Then one day as I did yet another Google search this forum popped up in the search results, so I checked it out, I read many many threads, from many many different people and noticed one thing, seemed like this Tom guy got mentioned ALOT. So I did a search for just threads wrote by Tom and I read them all. I decided that I had found the info I needed. Something in my gut said this is what I needed to know. I was completely stupid when it came to setting up my equipment, well even getting the stuff I needed. I didn't understand anything about 2/3 the stuff you need, UVA/UVB lights, humidity, varied diet, it all was pretty scary. I knew I would love and do whatever I needed to for this new pet but was every overwhelmed by the startup process. I really felt that for my situation and my lack of knowledge and understanding of these things that Tom's caresheets kinda simplified it for me and I was able to get my setup going. I have followed Toms care sheets and advice from the beginning and I feel it has guided me in the proper way to raise some healthy happy torts. I did get excited and jumped the gun once w some leopard hatchlings, did NOT ask the guy selling the hatchlings some questions that I should have, that Tom tells everyone to ask before you purchase a tort and I ended up loosing some of my baby's. I have since then made it a point to retread Toms caresheets from time to time because I am forgetful, and I attempt to follow his advise as closely as possible. So when I seen this thread I thought what a good idea! I personally don't know Tom but I do trust what he says when it comes to my tortoises and I honestly feel if it wasn't for his direct guidance (any many others here in the forum, but this is a Tom thread) I probably would not have the great torts I have today. 
SO THANK YOU TOM FOR YOUR WISDOM AND GUIDANCE. I personally am soooo greatful that you have took the time to share what you have learned with the rest of us.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 26, 2015)

Amanda81 said:


> Last year around the first of July I decided I would do something I always wanted to, add a tortoise to my pet family. So I started researching any and all material I would find, I read days worth of material, all of it seemed to say the exact opposite of what I had read an hour before. Then one day as I did yet another Google search this forum popped up in the search results, so I checked it out, I read many many threads, from many many different people and noticed one thing, seemed like this Tom guy got mentioned ALOT. So I did a search for just threads wrote by Tom and I read them all. I decided that I had found the info I needed. Something in my gut said this is what I needed to know. I was completely stupid when it came to setting up my equipment, well even getting the stuff I needed. I didn't understand anything about 2/3 the stuff you need, UVA/UVB lights, humidity, varied diet, it all was pretty scary. I knew I would love and do whatever I needed to for this new pet but was every overwhelmed by the startup process. I really felt that for my situation and my lack of knowledge and understanding of these things that Tom's caresheets kinda simplified it for me and I was able to get my setup going. I have followed Toms care sheets and advice from the beginning and I feel it has guided me in the proper way to raise some healthy happy torts. I did get excited and jumped the gun once w some leopard hatchlings, did NOT ask the guy selling the hatchlings some questions that I should have, that Tom tells everyone to ask before you purchase a tort and I ended up loosing some of my baby's. I have since then made it a point to retread Toms caresheets from time to time because I am forgetful, and I attempt to follow his advise as closely as possible. So when I seen this thread I thought what a good idea! I personally don't know Tom but I do trust what he says when it comes to my tortoises and I honestly feel if it wasn't for his direct guidance (any many others here in the forum, but this is a Tom thread) I probably would not have the great torts I have today.
> SO THANK YOU TOM FOR YOUR WISDOM AND GUIDANCE. I personally am soooo greatful that you have took the time to share what you have learned with the rest of us.


Well stated two thumbs up!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 26, 2015)

@Tom
Little Ricky says, “Tom? Tom who?"


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 26, 2015)

Man, that tortoise looks like a red neck!


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 26, 2015)

C'mon! I know Tom has helped way more people than this poor turnout . I got over 100 post on my ridiculous self-promotion thread . You guys can do better! Let's hear it guys! 
THANK YOU TOM!


----------



## G-stars (Mar 26, 2015)

Fine I'll give into the peer pressure from Mike. Thank you @Tom , you definitely are a genuinely good person.


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 26, 2015)

he's alway's been more then happy to share his knowledge when i'm working on a new closed chamber so thanks


----------



## Heather H (Mar 26, 2015)

@Tom or as I call him my mentor man keeps me grounded when I start to worry.


----------



## Heather H (Mar 26, 2015)

Tom thank you for making me smile.


----------



## Heather H (Mar 26, 2015)

Tom thank you for letting me help you. Even if it was just once. It made me feel needed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 26, 2015)

Tom is probably Tortoise Forum's greatest asset. 
End of.


----------



## GotTort (Mar 26, 2015)

Tom talked me thru new tort parent jitters by answering my newbie posts. I've enjoyed his posts and talking to him at the TTPG meetings in Arizona. 
thanks for all you do Tom!


----------



## harris (Mar 27, 2015)

He likes the VH version with David Lee Roth better. That's good enough for me!


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Mar 27, 2015)

Tom, I'm impressed by all the time and effort you invest to help us all, every day again. Thanks a lot!


----------



## mr jingles (Mar 27, 2015)

Tom= AWESOME!!!


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 27, 2015)

Tom's posts are so helpful that I read almost any I come across because I learn so much.
Even though I'm a newcomer myself, I sometimes get frustrated with the "same old questions" that so many newcomers bring, because they didn't bother to read before asking. Tom is amazingly patient and tireless (as are others here) in answering them and directing them to the posts that have already answered their questions. 
I had the pleasure of actually meeting Tom face to face when he was in our town on business recently. He is a super nice guy whose love for his animals shows in his face and his interactions with them!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks Tom for helping so many individuals out to ensure that their tortoises are healthy and for the tortoises themselves! Your knowledge is impeccable.


----------



## Heather H (Mar 27, 2015)

Does Tom read this thread?


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 27, 2015)

mr jingles said:


> Tom= AWESOME!!!


Hey, hey, hey I'm the awesome one. I got my thread in self promotion to prove it . Tom has to get is own catch phrase!


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 27, 2015)

Heather H said:


> Does Tom read this thread?


Well if he hasn't its all for nothing . But I know if I seen my name in a thread I'm checking it out .


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 28, 2015)

Tom rocks. Tom has helped a lot of tortoises to stay alive and to be purty, not lumpy funky funny looking. Thank you Tom!


----------



## Carol S (Mar 28, 2015)

Tom, thank you for all the help. I enjoyed meeting and talking to you.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## sissyofone (Mar 29, 2015)

I just Thanked you in another Thread, and I shall also Thank You here. Your awesome Tom, and I can hardly Thank you enough for all the advice and help you've given me since I first joined this forum. Your very knowledgeable and a great educator, you've helped so many. Thanks for being an all around Great Guy.


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 31, 2015)

I would also like to thank Tom for his care sheets, plant lists etc which have been invaluable to me as a beginner When I first rescued my tort last July I didn't have a clue about them - it has ben a very steep ;earning curve and I still have such a lot to learn though but at least I found this place and strive to follow all advice as best I can. I like the way he doesn't pussyfoot around people - you can't when there's the health and well being of animals at stake.


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2015)

harris said:


> He likes the VH version with David Lee Roth better. That's good enough for me!



Sorry. I'm just not a fan of Sammy, although I do like "I can't drive 55". For me to consider it Van Halen, it must include Diamond Dave. Just sayin'...


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 31, 2015)

I benefited from lots of his care sheet in the very early days of my torts keeping! ! ! 

He is a great guy for sure! ! !


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2015)

Heather H said:


> Does Tom read this thread?



Yes. I just don't know what to say...

I do what I do because I just love tortoises and I want to help them. I'm so motivated because in the past I have had so many ignorance based failures. Me learning the hard way has hurt a few animals along the way. If I can prevent more animals from suffering the same fate for the same reasons, I feel like it can somehow make up for some of my past failures. Some people take offense or outright fight what I'm trying to tell them, but that doesn't bother me. They need to hear it. If they ignore it, then their failure will not be my fault and I will have done everything I could to to try and prevent something bad from happening. 

Having all of you publicly thank me for just doing what I do makes up for all the detractors, attacks and insults I've endured over all the years for sticking my neck out and defending my observations and opinions in my attempt to better the lives of the tortoises in our care. I'm very happy that some people have found my advice useful and helpful, and thank all of you for taking the time to stop by this thread and bring another smile to my day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 31, 2015)

Tom said:


> For me to consider it Van Halen, it must include Diamond Dave. Just sayin'...


Straight up!!!!! Especially solo of “California Girls" & “Gigolo".


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 31, 2015)

You're the man Tom . You need not thank us . Your information is all we need . Haha Sorry Tom and Ken but van halen sucks .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 31, 2015)

Ummmm Mike, just to let ya know, your buddy “Kid Rock" ain't from the south and ain't no son of Hank! He's a Yank.


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Haha Sorry Tom and Ken but van halen sucks .



BLASPHEMY!!!

How can you listen to "Hot For Teacher" and not recognize musical genius? The drum line alone embodies complete and total excellence and don't even get me started on the borderline magical ability of Eddie when strumming...

VH sucks? NO SIR! About that, you could not be more wrong.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 1, 2015)

But with my musical tastes, I enjoy the band, “Hayseed-Dixie". They are a hillbilly coverband for AC/DC. Banjos and all. Give them a listen and tell me about tight riffs.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 1, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But with my musical tastes, I enjoy the band, “Hayseed-Dixie". They are a hillbilly coverband for AC/DC. Banjos and all. Give them a listen and tell me about tight riffs.



Not just AC/DC







This one's for @russian/sulcata/tortoise


----------



## wellington (Apr 1, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Not just AC/DC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, SO RUINED MY EYES AND THE SONG, GROSS


----------



## leigti (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm not sure how this thread shifted into 80s metal and hairbands. I was a major metalhead back in the day. And I also listen to country music. I actually saw Oak Ridge boys and Metallica in the same week. You guys are cracking me up.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry Ken but kid rock sucks also . Iron Maiden is the best band ever!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry, Tom, your thread has been hijacked, but you and all the others are quite, quite wrong.
The Wombles are the best band ever.
Such variety, originality and skill.
Have a listen guys.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 2, 2015)

Its ok he is hanging out with the cool kids know . We talk about anything and everything . Thanks Tom! See back on topic .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh, sorry, I thought he was 'hanging out' with us.
Where can one find the 'cool kids'?


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 2, 2015)

We are the cool kids . Duh!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 2, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> We are the cool kids . Duh!


Oh, right, yeah, of course.
Silly me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 2, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Sorry Ken but kid rock sucks also . Iron Maiden is the best band ever!


Here we at least agree about kid rock. I've been known to be a B-52's fan. Well, and you can't leave out Little Jesus and the Jerks. The Jesus hit puberty and they became Teenage Jesus and the Jerks.


----------

